# Evian Championship Preview, Pairings, and Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a one week break the LPGA resumes its schedule this week with the playing of the Evian Championship. This is the LPGA's 5th and final major championship of the year. 

This will be tournament #23 of 32 to be played this year: 

Here are the key details: 


TONY'S LPGA REPORT: The Evian Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first 2 rounds are now posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: The Evian Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Hyo Joo Kim -10	
2	Karrie Webb	-6	
3	Mi Jung Hur	-5	
4	Brittany Lincicome -4	
4	Suzann Pettersen -4	
6	Mariajo Uribe -3	
6	Dewi Claire Schreefel -3	
6	Karine Icher	-3	
6	Sarah Jane Smith -3	
6	Amy Yang	-3	
6	Julieta Granada -3	

For full results and live scoreboards: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: The Evian Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1	Hyo Joo Kim	-11	F 
2	Karrie Webb	-10	F 
3	Ha-Na Jang	-9	F 
3	Mi Jung Hur	-9	F 
5	Na Yeon Choi	-8	F 
6	Suzann Pettersen	-7 F 
7	Paula Creamer	-6	F 
8	Brittany Lincicome	-4	F 
8	Lydia Ko	-4	F 
10	Shanshan Feng	-2	F 
10	Moriya Jutanugarn	-2	F 
10	Lexi Thompson	-2	F 
10	Inbee Park	-2	F 
10	Anna Nordqvist	-2	F 
10	Mariajo Uribe	-2	F 

For full results and live scoreboards: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: The Evian Championship Preview & Pairings


----------

